
Elon Musk’s Tunnel: It Doesn’t Scale, So It Doesn’t Matter - kaboro
https://humantransit.org/2018/12/elon-musks-tunnel-it-doesnt-scale-so-it-doesnt-matter.html
======
api
This is shocking awful. Of course the tunnel is small. It's a demo/test
tunnel. This is like arguing in 2007 that SpaceX is a dead end because the
Falcon 1 is a small rocket.

~~~
eesmith
Could you explain what the tunnel demos or tests? We know how to make small
tunnels. We know how to route cars through tunnels.

As a demonstration project,
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Falcon_1](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Falcon_1)
says:

> According to SpaceX, the Falcon 1 was designed to minimize price per launch
> for low-Earth-orbit satellites, increase reliability, and optimize flight
> environment and time to launch.[14] It also was used to verify components
> and structural design concepts that would be reused in the Falcon 9.

By the metric of "demo/test" rocket, it was successful.

What is there comparable which we can use to judge the effectiveness of this
demo/test tunnel?

